
Firefox admits they will eventually be sending all of your DNS to Cloudflare - ColinWright
https://bsd.network/@phessler/101823068145081013
======
acdha
Flagged for the misleading title. This isn’t what the message said and it’s
not like Mozilla hasn’t been very upfront about partnering with Cloudflare for
testing or allowing you to disable it or configure a different resolver.

------
jgrahamc
That's totally inaccurate and doesn't reflect the linked message:
[https://mailarchive.ietf.org/arch/msg/doh/po6GCAJ52BAKuyL-
dZ...](https://mailarchive.ietf.org/arch/msg/doh/po6GCAJ52BAKuyL-dZiU91v6hLw)

~~~
ColinWright
That's why I thought you should see it, so you can reply to the thread
directly, and also here in case anyone had seen it. I know you monitor HN for
CF mentions, and it gives you a platform for comprehensive rebuttal.

~~~
jgrahamc
I'm tired of rebutting this BS.

